# A few questions about a new tegu setup



## apocalypse910 (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm getting my first tegu next week (baby Varnyard extreme) and I'm scrambling to get everything ready. Wasn't quite prepared for the amount of work it takes to get a good cage built.

First of all here is a rough sketchup blueprint for my setup. I have very very limited space so I designed the cage to be strong enough that I can use the top for storage. The cage splits down the middle (vertically) as the door to my room is only a bit over two feet. 
My sketchup blueprints
The build so far

I've been lurking for a year trying to make sure I had all the info but now that I'm actually buying equipment I'm a bit confused on a few things-

I bought cypress mulch as a substrait, got it home and realized that it is listed as as cypress blend (no other info) is this suitable or should I try to find a substitute?

Can I use a standard hardware store ceramic ceiling mount for the CRE - All the recommended housings that I can find are clamps so I don't really trust them not to burn the house down.

How do you typically mount the basking bulb? Can I use a standard wall mount socket from the hardware store?

Here is my current shopping list - Anyone have any suggestions or criticisms before I place my order?
Zoo Med Reptile Basking Spot Lamp 150 Watts
Reptology® Reptile Hygrometer Humidity & Temperature Sensor Combo Pack
Zoo Med ReptiCare Ceramic Infrared Heat Emitter 150 Watts
Zoo Med ReptiTemp 500R Remote Sensor Thermostat
Zoo Med Reptisun UVB 10.0 Light 48in

Thanks!


----------



## Arxilca (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't have the experience that most others here do, but the one thing I noticed was the thermometer/hygrometer combo on your list. I've seen this one recommended on this forum before, and I found it at my local Wal-Mart for $12.24 (I bought it yesterday, so I just checked my receipt to verify the price haha). It has a probe so it can measure both the cool side and warm side of the enclosure, as well as the humidity level, and display them all on the same screen.


----------



## got10 (Jul 4, 2012)

The company westronlighting has a heat emitter that cranks out 120 deg.TONS safer than a ceramic and even if you animal COULD get close enough to touch . there is no fear of burning or causing fire. I have one that I have been using for 7 yrs and it STILL works


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jul 5, 2012)

got10 said:


> The company westronlighting has a heat emitter that cranks out 120 deg.TONS safer than a ceramic and even if you animal COULD get close enough to touch . there is no fear of burning or causing fire. I have one that I have been using for 7 yrs and it STILL works



Thanks for the advice - Wasn't too keen on the ceramic heat emitters but hadn't seen any other viable options. I want to avoid combo bulbs as the summer temps here are a bit too high and the winter temps too low to have UV and heating tied together.

I can't seem to find the bulb you mentioned - any idea where I can buy it? It doesn't appear to be listed on their site but I could have missed it.


----------

